# Noc 4031...what do you think?



## abr7man (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi guys...first post Here,

I want to apply for immigration under FSW program or Express Entry...under NOC 4031 "Art Teacher - Secondary School"
I calculated my point and i can gat the 67 points for the FSW and 450 ponits for the ExpressEntry.

Do you think i have a good chance to get the PR or it's really hard cause NOC 4031 is a high demand ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I think you have little to no chance. Canada has no demand for teachers. It is quite capable of funding its needs from within.


----------



## abr7man (Feb 19, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> I think you have little to no chance. Canada has no demand for teachers. It is quite capable of funding its needs from within.


So if it is....why do they even bother and put occupations like that on the list ?
And do you think i should not apply and waste time and money...or is it worth it ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

abr7man said:


> So if it is....why do they even bother and put occupations like that on the list ?


What list was it on?





> And do you think i should not apply and waste time and money...or is it worth it ?



Applying would be a complete waste of time. 

First of all, your education might not be considered equal to a Canadian education which would mean that you would not be certified to teach here. Second, even if you were certified Canada has far too many teachers already, with more graduating each year, and there aren't jobs for those people. Why would they let someone into the country as a teacher when qualified teachers who were born and raised here cannot find jobs?


----------



## abr7man (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys for explaining


----------

